# Cheaper to insure, car or van ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone know what is cheaper to insure, a car or a small van ?

I am selling the transit and cant decide what to buy next. I like having a van as with a car it ends up a total sh*t tip with my job... Thing is tho l dont want to waste money on insurance so if there's a massive difference in price then sod it l will get a car.

I cant do a search because they want reg's of cars or vans etc to give you a qoute, l cant provide these as l havent decided what to buy yet !!

All help appreciated...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Milky said:


> Does anyone know what is cheaper to insure, a car or a small van ?
> 
> I am selling the transit and cant decide what to buy next. I like having a van as with a car it ends up a total sh*t tip with my job... Thing is tho l dont want to waste money on insurance so if there's a massive difference in price then sod it l will get a car.
> 
> I cant do a search because they want reg's of cars or vans etc to give you a qoute, l cant provide these as l havent decided what to buy yet !!All help appreciated...


Why dont you go on autotrader or other car sale sites and use a reg of that. I think your mad giving up a van for a car if you need one for work. Vans are a great wee thing to have, in saying that , i just let a toyota hiace go for cheap as it was siiting there for over 1 and half years doing nothing but im abit discusted i let it go now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Why dont you go on autotrader or other car sale sites and use a reg of that. I think your mad giving up a van for a car if you need one for work. Vans are a great wee thing to have, in saying that , i just let a toyota hiace go for cheap as it was siiting there for over 1 and half years doing nothing but im abit discusted i let it go now.


The thing is l dont know what make or model l will buy either car or van so l was just looking for rough guidance..


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Not 100% but id say vans will be dearer to insure m8, just for the work purpose.

Best thing to do is have a quick look at the type of van you want, look one up on auto trader and run a a quick quote, then same for a car.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I got a new Kangoo,top speck £400 odd full comp.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mal said:


> I got a new Kangoo,top speck £400 odd full comp.


Just looking at another one mate, this one has seats in as well......


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Whilst on the subject of insurance, I'm just getting quotes for my renewal.

How can companies be so far apart with their quotes??

Direct line say you get 2 months free but quote at £996 where as Hastings direct give me full cover with all the extras of ncb cover, £150 excess blah blah for £335 on gocompare and £320 on moneysupermarket??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Look at this bad boy and the price !!

http://vans.autotrader.co.uk/used-vans/volkswagen/transporter/2006/at8ab3a65b32af63880132bb5c42cf7262/volkswagen-transporter-2-5tdi-pd-130ps-van-tip-auto-diesel


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Whilst on the subject of insurance, I'm just getting quotes for my renewal.
> 
> How can companies be so far apart with their quotes??
> 
> Direct line say you get 2 months free but quote at £996 where as Hastings direct give me full cover with all the extras of ncb cover, £150 excess blah blah for £335 on gocompare and £320 on moneysupermarket??


The wifes renewal qoute was £890 she shopped around an got it for £360 ! Work that one out !


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

why dont you get a pick up? like a hilux or something, just an idea


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey milky, I work for a motor insurance company and your generally gonna find that a van will be slightly more expensive to insure. Most companies will rate on certain criteria such as vehicle value, engine size, mileage, drivers history etc.. Your best bet is to go through a comparison site then you can gage which one is more feasible. It may also be worth putting your missus on the insurance too as it can be cheaper that way than just insuring yourself. With mileage, less is not always best as if you play around with your estimated yearly mileage you may find increasing mileage can bring a price down.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Milky, I used to have a Transit and got quotes to switch to a car,these came back roughly the same price(2litre transit about the same price as any other 2litre diesel car in the same sort of price range) BUT,99% companies wont allow you to use your NCB you have built up on the Transit on a car. Something to do with one being commercial and the other not.

Another scam they have me over on is,i have loads of NCB on my bike policy but if i take out another bike policy,i have to start building my NCB on that and use my others for my existing policy. :-/

The tricky bit is that some companies ask for the proof and others dont but you dont find that out til you've paid!!


----------

